# Psg, pronta offerta shock per C.Ronaldo



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2015)

Secondo Marca,, il Psg sembra essere pronto nella prossima sessione di mercato ad offrire al Real Madrid per C.Ronaldo, la cifra record di 125 milioni.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Maggio 2015)

Ma con chi lo sostituisci uno come Ronaldo? Forse l'unico in grado di sostituirlo degnamente per età e talento in prospettiva è Eden Hazard. Ma attuale non è assolutamente paragonabile al portoghese.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca,, il Psg sembra essere pronto nella prossima sessione di mercato ad offrire al Real Madrid per C.Ronaldo, la cifra record di 125 milioni.



Assolutamente insostituibile. Al Real quei soldi non servono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2015)

Cristiano non si muove da Madrid. Oltre al fatto che sta bene lì, la squadra è forte ecc.ecc. lui, che è uno fissato coi record e le statistiche, l'anno prossimo continuerà a togliersi altre grandi soddisfazioni.


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2015)

Deve diventare capocannoniere assoluto del Real l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Snake (22 Maggio 2015)

Fossi Perez non ci penserei un attimo, una squadra completamente schiava del suo ego e dei suoi record.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2015)

Io, paradossalmente, fossi nel Real, un pensierino ce lo farei. Ronaldo è un fenomeno, fortissimo, non c'è dubbio però, secondo me, sta diventando una presenza un po' ingombrante. Inoltre venduto lui non è che non hai da chi ripartire, c'è sempre il quartetto James-Isco-Bale-Benzema.


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2015)

Io credo il FFP di fatto sia un divieto al trasferimento di due alieni quali Ronaldo e Messi, almeno finchè sono su questi livelli


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (23 Maggio 2015)

Io non lo cederei a nessuna cifra, per due motivi. Il primo, C.Ronaldo è un giocatore unico al mondo ed il secondo motivo è che tanto ci sarà di sicuro l'offerta folle del Manchester United per Bale e può avviare il mercato da lì, magari stavolta soffermandosi al reparto difensivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2015)

Ronaldo è una macchina da gol, ma sinceramente penso sia possibile farne a meno costruendo una squadra basata più sul collettivo. Il Bayern, considerata la squadra più forte degli ultimi anni non aveva CR7. A oggi l'unico extraterrestre indossa la 10 del Barcellona.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca,, il Psg sembra essere pronto nella prossima sessione di mercato ad offrire al Real Madrid per C.Ronaldo, la cifra record di 125 milioni.



Non credo si muoverebbe,ha ancora qualche record da battere al Real,e poi penso stia bene dov'è. Secondo me farebbe un pensierino solo sul tornare a Manchester,ma alla fine immagino che resterà a Madrid finché non deciderà di finire la carriera in America. Anche se a quel punto della carriera non ci sarebbe posto migliore per svernare di Milanello.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2015)

Il Real si autodistruggerebbe nella maniera più totale, altro che storie.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2015)

Mi auguro che il Milan finanzi in parte l'acquisto dal parte del PSG di C. Ronaldo,
Ibra, T. Silva, Verratti, Cavani


----------



## .Nitro (23 Maggio 2015)

Per quella cifra ci farei un pensierino,a febbraio compie 31 anni. Con 125 milioni più eventuali 100 che spende regolarmente per il mercato il real può far venir su uno squadrone


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2015)

Notizie che di anno in anno si ripercorrono puntualmente rivelandosi poi delle balle. Non credo che un giocatore del talento di Ronaldo vada a rovinarsi in Francia


----------



## prebozzio (23 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca,, il Psg sembra essere pronto nella prossima sessione di mercato ad offrire al Real Madrid per C.Ronaldo, la cifra record di 125 milioni.


Se la valutazione è questa, Marotta potrebbe mollare Cavani e andare a Madrid con Pogba+45 milioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se la valutazione è questa, Marotta potrebbe mollare Cavani e andare a Madrid con Pogba+45 milioni



semmai il real da ronaldo più 45 milioni per pogba


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il Real si autodistruggerebbe nella maniera più totale, altro che storie.



.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il Real si autodistruggerebbe nella maniera più totale, altro che storie.



Più che altro anche volendo uno forte uguale non lo trovi, l'unico che possono prendere è Hazard.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

io dico che viene al milan!


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Vendere Ronaldo è follia, non puoi sostituire uno che segna 50 gol all'anno di media..dai su..se il Real lo vende fa una porcata enorme anche dal punto di vista dell'immagine dato che solo Messi al mondo ha un appeal paragonabile..il Real ha preso Ronaldo anche per quello a suo tempo, per non essere da meno al Barca come uomo immagine..
Inoltre al Real non servono soldi e se vogliono ne hanno da piazzare..l'unico motivo può essere la voglia di CR7 di cambiare ma dura trovare di meglio del Real..


----------

